# T-Wolves' might use Davis as trade bait



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/rumors/post/T-Wolves-might-use-Davis-as-trade-bait?urn=nba,49296

How about Ricky Davis at SF, and move JHo to SG?

That would give us the bigger guard that we need.... but to get Davis would certainly mean losing Terry or Stack.

Harris, JHo, Davis, Dirk, Diop could work as starting line-up.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Do we really need him if we have Stack ? Would you give up Stack for him ?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> Do we really need him if we have Stack ? Would you give up Stack for him ?


Nope... But I would give up Terry for him.

I don't know how many minutes Stack can REALLY give AJ if he starts. I guess that's why I continue to see Stack as 6th man.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Yeah, I can't imagine him being a starter either.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

If Terry weren't so undersized, I wouldn't be so negative on him.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> If Terry weren't so undersized, I wouldn't be so negative on him.


I'd rep you, but it's against my newfound religion. :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> I'd rep you, but it's against my newfound religion. :biggrin:


If you can't rep, then blow some kisses this way.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> If you can't rep, then blow some kisses this way.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


>


How sweet of you....

I was looking for a clever reply and came across this.


----------

